# Making A Custom Boot Animation...



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have read about how to create a custom boot animation but have no idea how to Get the images for it. If I have a movie clip is there a way to break the images down? Anybody out there able to help out?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

440hi04 said:


> I have read about how to create a custom boot animation but have no idea how to Get the images for it. If I have a movie clip is there a way to break the images down? Anybody out there able to help out?


Dr. Carpenter has a fantastic tutorial found here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/152-how-to-boot-animations-101/

A video to jpg converter can be found here:
http://download.cnet.com/Free-Video-to-JPG-Converter/3000-2194_4-10764760.html

Good luck!


----------

